# Rooted Unlimited data customers



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Should we be nervous if we use a lot of data on 4G? Will Verizon ever be nervous especially if we DO NOT use torrents either.


----------



## saikano17 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've used 40gb so far within 20 days of a cycle. I would like to know if verizon really cares lkl

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drak1071 (Dec 21, 2011)

I tried to find this out as well and was only able to find an article that says that they only throttle the top 5% heaviest data users.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

trendsetter37 said:


> Should we be nervous if we use a lot of data on 4G? Will Verizon ever be nervous especially if we DO NOT use torrents either.


Simple answer is yes they do care. If its legit data usage from downloading netflix or streaming music to your phone then you are ok. If you are tethering then you should expect a phone call from Verizon

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

saikano17 said:


> I've used 40gb so far within 20 days of a cycle. I would like to know if verizon really cares lkl


 How about a screenshot ? That's a lot....Do you use tethering for your home's internet access or something ?


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> If you are tethering then you should expect a phone call from Verizon


 The good 3rd-party tethering tools mask the tethering so that the carrier can't tell.


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

hall said:


> The good 3rd-party tethering tools mask the tethering so that the carrier can't tell.


Yea it mirrors your data...but why would they have grounds to give you a phone call when your are just using data? I mean this is what they are in business for and I AM paying for it. Also it doesn't cost them extra because data is not "manufactured" like they would like for you to believe.


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

I know I read somewhere that when Verizon bought the lte signals that google made sure that Verizon would not throttle or put a data cap on 4g 
Something along those lines so don't worry


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

trendsetter37 said:


> I know I read somewhere that when Verizon bought the lte signals that google made sure that Verizon would not throttle or put a data cap on 4g
> Something along those lines so don't worry


That is false. The only thing Google did was bid enough during the auctions so that any device capable of operating on frequencies of another carrier's network would not be barred from doing so. That is to say, that you can, so long as you pay what is required, switch your device to any carrier which the device can support. It has nothing to do with data caps or bootloaders as some articles have claimed.

Not trying to offend anyone, just trying to set the record straight.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> That doesn't mean they're aren't costs. One of the reasons vzw decided to charge for tethering was because unlimited data tethering has a much heavier draw-down than standard usage. It increases operating and maintenance costs tangibly. It's true data isn't "manufactured," but they do still have expenses because of it.
> 
> That is false. The only thing Google did was bid enough during the auctions so that any device capable of operating on frequencies of another carrier's network would not be barred from doing so. That is to say, that you can, so long as you pay what is required, switch your device to any carrier which the device can support. It has nothing to do with data caps or bootloaders as some articles have claimed.
> 
> ...


I understand that there are expenses pertaining to maintenance but lets be honest Verizon's base revenue more than covers that. The data business is one of the more profitable ventures one could occupy in this day and age.


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Simple answer is yes they do care. If its legit data usage from downloading netflix or streaming music to your phone then you are ok. If you are tethering then you should expect a phone call from Verizon
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Wireless tether or USB tether?


----------



## legalxchech (Oct 18, 2011)

hall said:


> The good 3rd-party tethering tools mask the tethering so that the carrier can't tell.


What would be a good tethering app that masks? And how does it mask the tethering?

It's like a storm in your hand


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

trendsetter37 said:


> I understand that there are expenses pertaining to maintenance but lets be honest Verizon's base revenue more than covers that. The data business is one of the more profitable ventures one could occupy in this day and age.


Simple when 4g is nationwide and morr people gets 4g devices. they will use their phones as their wifi hotspot to run their computers and so on. so the more people that uses 4g will tax the system and when people tether on top that then it will slow 4g way down. then those same people will complain about the speeds being way slow. i remember awhile back people talked about when 3g first came out and wasnt that many 3g phones out. they said 3g was way faster before everyone got a 3g device. after everyone got one it slowed way down.

just because you have unlimited data doesnt mean their unlimited bandwith. so thsts why verizon dont want you to tether as it will put a strain on the system when more and more does the same.


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Will we know if we are being throttled?


----------



## ziggy484 (Aug 4, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Simple answer is yes they do care. If its legit data usage from downloading netflix or streaming music to your phone then you are ok. If you are tethering then you should expect a phone call from Verizon
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


You are wrong, and you shouldn't tell people that... I've yet to see one person post that they've been contacted about tethering


----------



## smoody (Jan 4, 2012)

> just because you have unlimited data doesnt mean their unlimited bandwith. so thsts why verizon dont want you to tether as it will put a strain on the system when more and more does the same.


so by paying verizon the $30 tethering fee that doesn't put a strain on the network/system? makes sense, if we do it free we bog the system, if we pay its ok to bog the system, either way the system gets bogged. I prefer to bog it free.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

smoody said:


> so by paying verizon the $30 tethering fee that doesn't put a strain on the network/system? makes sense, if we do it free we bog the system, if we pay its ok to bog the system, either way the system gets bogged. I prefer to bog it free.


 but see you would rather get it for free than pay for the tethering like most people would. so there would be less people tethering so less the system would get bogged down. when compared to prople who tether for free. if verizon found a way to block the root tetherinf. how many people would break down and pay for tethering?people would say its not cost efficiant and say they are paying for data twice. i thought 4g tethering was a 6 gig cap? plus i thought the tethering cost 50 and not 30?


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

The % of rooted Androids on VZW's network is a very, very small number. Then the number of rooted users who use tethering is even smaller. I really don't think (hope !) that VZW will crack down.... They may bluff and get some people to pay though. Others will call their bluff and continue doing it.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

If they do put a charge on you account, unroot and go t the nearest corporate store and complain, just have a good reason your phones uses that much data.

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

smoody said:


> I prefer to bog it free.


LOL. Hard to argue with that logic! 
Anyone else wants to bog it free?? LOL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Haha I bog it for free. Here's my logic and thought and no one will change my thoughts on it. When I signed up for this contract, I signed up to pay for UNLIMITED DATA. Therefore I'm going to use UNLIMITED DATA. They can't just offer unlimited data and then change their mind and say "pretty much unlimited, just don't use a lot." Unlimited means no caps so I'm going to use my contract to its full potential. I use anywhere from 5gb to 50gb a month.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## smoody (Jan 4, 2012)

Dark Jedi said:


> but see you would rather get it for free than pay for the tethering like most people would. so there would be less people tethering so less the system would get bogged down. when compared to prople who tether for free. if verizon found a way to block the root tetherinf. how many people would break down and pay for tethering?people would say its not cost efficiant and say they are paying for data twice. i thought 4g tethering was a 6 gig cap? plus i thought the tethering cost 50 and not 30?


I pay for unlimited data, im on a old alltel plan still. unlimited means unlimited, should not be a additional fee to use my unlimited data. funny how all these networks use to advertise unlimited data plans now they all changing it like it use to be, I don't buy into it cost more to run the towers now then it did 15 years ago when you got 30 minutes of talk time for $40 a month using a bag phone. its called greed.

Like the verizon commercials saying act now and we'll double your data to 4GB month, like their doing anyone a favor, use to be unlimited so why they act like giving us 4GB is a gift.

I am a network engineer and data is data and when you have unlimited data plan makes no difference how its used, its DATA and UNLIMITED, unless you are viewing websites on your phone in mobile view the phone browser has to load the same amount of data per webpage as a web browser on the computer. no difference no matter what they try to sell you.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

@smoody is right. Unlimited should be unlimited.

If Verizon doesn't want to "bog" down the system for their customers, they should budget their bottom line for the worst case scenario and then build towards it. If they do that, they will kill all the competition in the market, but alas, none of the carriers do that because they want the cheapest system and charge a 300% premium for their devices and services. Hence, why I don't mind using many GBs/month.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

its real simple read verizon tos you agree to and show me where its ok to root your phone? where its ok to tether your phone for free? if it was ok to root your phone and verizon didnt care then we wouldnt have all these threads of people asking how to i unroot my phone so i can get a replacement. everyone would be sending their rooted phones in without a care in the world.

sure data is dAta but its up to the company whow you use it and and if they feel you abuse it like rooted tethering. then they can say you are in violation of the tos agreement.

they offer you unlimited data but not the speeds that gives you your data. so they can throttle as tgey see fit. you get the same unlimited data bit at a slower speed.

so your data plan is tied to your phoneand no where does it say you can use their data plan how you see fit. will verizon make it their personal mission to catch rooted users and the ones that hacks the tethering on their phones? more than likely not. dont go around saying you pay for unlimited data and you can use it how you see fit. because your logic is flawed. people like you talk a big game but i bet when it comes to the day you need a warranty replacement phone i bet you send in your rooted phone unrooted and keep it hush hush to the rep that your phone was rooted.

i have told the reps in the verizon stores that my phone is rooted and so on. i also know know what i am doing violates the tos i signed with verizon.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

fadepoint89 said:


> Haha I bog it for free. Here's my logic and thought and no one will change my thoughts on it. When I signed up for this contract, I signed up to pay for UNLIMITED DATA. Therefore I'm going to use UNLIMITED DATA. They can't just offer unlimited data and then change their mind and say "pretty much unlimited, just don't use a lot." Unlimited means no caps so I'm going to use my contract to its full potential. I use anywhere from 5gb to 50gb a month.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


You signed a contract for unlimited data access to your PHONE. Not unlimited access to any device in your house or elsewhere via tether.

You're comparing apples to lawn chairs. Your "logic" is laughable and makes you sound like a 15 year old.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsukemono (Nov 17, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> its real simple read verizon tos you agree to and show me where its ok to root your phone? where its ok to tether your phone for free? if it was ok to root your phone and verizon didnt care then we wouldnt have all these threads of people asking how to i unroot my phone so i can get a replacement. everyone would be sending their rooted phones in without a care in the world.
> 
> sure data is dAta but its up to the company whow you use it and and if they feel you abuse it like rooted tethering. then they can say you are in violation of the tos agreement.
> 
> ...


You sir, have just hit the jackpot. People use Verizon's 'sins' to cover our own.

"Oh they're greedy so I'll violate my terms of service all I want."

A company's faults should not justify another wrong. If you wrong and get caught, own up. Be a man.

On the subject of tiered data plans. Yes, it's rather stupid, but life's not fair. If you are that passionate about it take more action than bitching on a forum. Your cries are empty and nobody cares.

Also, think of it from the people who have to manage and keep up Verizon's vast network. It's incredibly larger than pretty much any other network. Everyone has a phone (for the most part), so that is an insane amount of devices to manage. To keep the network running you're definitely going to have to make some cuts here and there, compromises, and actions that users that use the network will most definitely not enjoy. 
Be happy you have this technology in the first place and be a little more humble. You have access to so much in the palm of your hands. Get over yourself and put things in a better perspective.

If you wanna Female Dog, Female Dog elsewhere. Hell, lock yourself in a room and have a ball. It'll have the same effect, minus the annoyance of hearing your voice or reading your words.


----------



## Nefariouss (Jul 16, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> its real simple read verizon tos you agree to and show me where its ok to root your phone? where its ok to tether your phone for free? if it was ok to root your phone and verizon didnt care then we wouldnt have all these threads of people asking how to i unroot my phone so i can get a replacement. everyone would be sending their rooted phones in without a care in the world.
> 
> sure data is dAta but its up to the company whow you use it and and if they feel you abuse it like rooted tethering. then they can say you are in violation of the tos agreement.
> 
> ...


I think you're confusing ToS and warranty. Rooting doesn't break the ToS but does break warranty.

At least from all the info I can find.


----------



## DXJeep (Aug 17, 2011)

Let me say this. Even when tethering the data is to the phone. Your phone just distributes the data to the devices you choose to tether.

And no where in my TOS is there a limit on how i choose to distribute my data after it arrives to my phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Omg this is has been so hashed out for a while. It has been proven by blogs and tech sights that carriers can tell when u tether device even when u use apps like tether and PDA. Vzw has throttled folks for tethering att has sent letters telling folks to stop fess up and get on tethering plans. Lately folks feel entitled oh I have a Nexus I can do what ever I GD feel like my data is unlimited so who cares if i run Xbox run ipad or desktop. Tethering was never meant for that it was for corporate folks out in the field that needed there data anywhere.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

DXJeep said:


> Let me say this. Even when tethering the data is to the phone. Your phone just distributes the data to the devices you choose to tether.
> 
> And no where in my TOS is there a limit on how i choose to distribute my data after it arrives to my phone.


I agree with you, but that isn't true for the data sent out from a dif ip now on their network.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter_454 (Sep 26, 2011)

moosc said:


> Omg this is has been so hashed out for a while. It has been proven by blogs and tech sights that carriers can tell when u tether device even when u use apps like tether and PDA. Vzw has throttled folks for tethering att has sent letters telling folks to stop fess up and get on tethering plans. Lately folks feel entitled oh I have a Nexus I can do what ever I GD feel like my data is unlimited so who cares if i run Xbox run ipad or desktop. Tethering was never meant for that it was for corporate folks out in the field that needed there data anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


I find this funny and could be wrong but I know alot of people tethering for years now and have never got a letter from Vzw or ATT.

As a matter of fact a Vzw rep is the one that told me about it long before I even got on forums....Just cause my post count is low doesnt mean I haven't been on forums or know what I'm talking about on his subject.I have told reps I'm rooted and most reply( me too).I was even told by a HTC rep to root my TB when all that stuff went down with the keylogger.

I think do as you wish tether don't tether why do people worry about what others are doing?I'm guessing most that say something are probably on tiered plans and jealous of those of us that have unlimited again I could be wrong....


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Pointless argument is pointless. 
If you think it's wrong to tether, don't do it. If you think it's fine to tether, do it.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a brand new one from sprint u abuse the unlimited data you'll most likley b throttled. http://tinyurl.com/6ulbg22 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1402098


shooter_454 said:


> I find this funny and could be wrong but I know alot of people tethering for years now and have never got a letter from Vzw or ATT.
> 
> As a matter of fact a Vzw rep is the one that told me about it long before I even got on forums....Just cause my post count is low doesnt mean I haven't been on forums or know what I'm talking about on his subject.I have told reps I'm rooted and most reply( me too).I was even told by a HTC rep to root my TB when all that stuff went down with the keylogger.
> 
> I think do as you wish tether don't tether why do people worry about what others are doing?I'm guessing most that say something are probably on tiered plans and jealous of those of us that have unlimited again I could be wrong....


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## shooter_454 (Sep 26, 2011)

moosc said:


> Here's a brand new one from sprint u abuse the unlimited data you'll most likley b throttled. http://tinyurl.com/6ulbg22 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1402098
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


Ok your right most likely if your on sprint and this is pointless as the post above you states,i really hope you know your posting in a vzw forum for the thunderbolt as far as i know the TB is on vzw not trying to fight about this but i know for a fact that people i know have tethered for a long while and not one thing has been said.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

This has been argued about on countless threads across countless Android forums. The bottom line is, Verizon charges for tethering, even if you pay for unlimited data. You can justify tethering any way you want, it doesn't matter. Verizon see's it as stealing, and unless the fed comes in and says it isn't, it is.

I'm not passing any personal judgement on people who tether. What you do with your phone is your business, not mine.

I just wish this topic would be put to rest, but as the old saying goes, sh*t in one hand and wish in the other and see which fills up faster.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not an expert in these matters, I claim to have no proof of the issue, and it is not my place to judge. However, life experience has taught me that greedy individuals usually ruin opportunities like this for others. I tether when i need it in a pinch. It's awesome to have the option without having to pay. I try to be considerate of others, and I pay for home internet. Not trying to flame, just adding my perspective.


----------



## nolmt60243 (Aug 2, 2011)

Technically it's illegal for Verizon to charge Thunderbolt users for any data because the radio it uses is within the fcc's class c band definition, and all devices on that band of frequency are to have unrestricted access to any data on these frequencies. So vzw can go f-themselves on this topic related to our phone. Several months back I filed a complaint with the fcc, vzw called me to let me know that they got the complaint, and would have a fix within 14 days. I haven't heard from them in 2 months.

So keep tethering to your hearts content!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

nolmt60243 said:


> Technically it's illegal for Verizon to charge Thunderbolt users for any data because the radio it uses is within the fcc's class c band definition, and all devices on that band of frequency are to have unrestricted access to any data on these frequencies. So vzw can go f-themselves...


Technically what you said there is a gross misinterpretation of the FCC regulations.

I won't lie, I use tethering on certain occasions like some have mentioned before, mainly when traveling. Last July I hit somewhere around 27gb without tethering, no throttling/letter/text. If I were going to use tethering often, I would consider paying for it but once/twice a month is not enough to justify a tethering plan.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

nolmt60243 said:


> Technically it's illegal for Verizon to charge Thunderbolt users for any data because the radio it uses is within the fcc's class c band definition, and all devices on that band of frequency are to have unrestricted access to any data on these frequencies. So vzw can go f-themselves on this topic related to our phone. Several months back I filed a complaint with the fcc, vzw called me to let me know that they got the complaint, and would have a fix within 14 days. I haven't heard from them in 2 months.
> 
> So keep tethering to your hearts content!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I agree, they say it is to have security on the network, but then they say if you pay us, we will give you tether, I only tether when I'm traveling and use it on my tablet, to do the same things my phone does. How can it be a security risk to view rootzwiki and Facebook on mytablet, when its ok to do those things on my phone?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I think everyone should just worry about themselves. I know people think "one spoils it for all" but I think this is a mutated version of Stockholm syndrome derived from fear. As I stated before try to be at least a little responsable but for the most part let Verizon handle its own business. If they see a problem rest assured they will deal with it. Make no mistake they saw this coming down the pipes 2 years ago (obviously that's not official but you get my point)

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

You guys will care when Verizon forces you to go to a tiered data plan

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## smoody (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes I pay for unlimited data through my phone, and I tether through my phone (wired), so all data is passing through the phone. I see that as within their TOS. if they try to force tiered data, i cancel. simple.

Data is Data, not sure what part of that you people can't understand, they can right up some bullsh*t tos to skew that fact all they want. I am not stealing anything, I'm using my phone for unlimited data (which I pay for). I send them a fat check monthly for my unlimited data, they are trying to steal an extra $30 from me by trying to force that extra fee.

Would be different if you purchased a verizon wifi card off ebay or something and hacked your way onto their system for free internet, now that's stealing.

I have tethered for YEARS no issues, the original HTC touch with windows mobile had a "internet sharing app" that was not locked by verizon and worked free on a STOCK phone. why would that be if I was suppose to pay for it?


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

I will say as some one who has researched this topic and written about this the main reason they started tiered data was pressure from apple to do so. Apple has never liked unlimetted data because its hurts its baby iTunes. People don't buy music when they can stream it for free I want go into more details and I think its pretty obvious why apple wouldn't want unlimited data. And please don't say sprint has unlimited they throttle you down to nothing after like 2 gs

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

smoody said:


> so by paying verizon the $30 tethering fee that doesn't put a strain on the network/system? makes sense, if we do it free we bog the system, if we pay its ok to bog the system, either way the system gets bogged. I prefer to bog it free.


Paying for tethering is a disincentive for people to do it, because even though LTE is fast and has lots of bandwidth now, one day it won't and if everyone excessively tethered to the point of 40GB/month will cost Verizon a lot of money in upgrades. Plus with our phone tethering may not have caps but in most cases verizon tethering does have caps and the average verizon user would have to pay a hell of a lot of money to tether 40GB in a month.

Now to be fair I do tether free as well, but my usage is a lot lower, max I've hit is 7GB in a month total so I'm not standing on any soap box just explaining why even though I am against caps on phone based usage, I think caps on tethering is fair, even if I avoid it myself lol.


----------



## dads2006gt (Dec 27, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Simple answer is yes they do care. If its legit data usage from downloading netflix or streaming music to your phone then you are ok. If you are tethering then you should expect a phone call from Verizon
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I use the tether everyday and most days up to 8hrs for the past five months . No calls(from Verizon),no additional charges so i am throwing a YELLOW FLAG at this statement. No offense but that is just not true.


----------



## dads2006gt (Dec 27, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> You guys will care when Verizon forces you to go to a tiered data plan
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


How old are you? You need to get your facts straight before you try to scare people out of doing things that you are afraid to try. BEEN DOING IT FOR A LONG TIME WITH NO ISSUES AT ALL. "FORCE you guys to get a tiered data plan"


----------



## dads2006gt (Dec 27, 2011)

dads2006gt said:


> I use the tether everyday and most days up to 8hrs for the past five months . No calls(from Verizon),no additional charges so i am throwing a YELLOW FLAG at this statement. No offense but that is just not true.


Don't take my comments the wrong way as I am commenting on this from my own experience not only with the thunderbolt but the incredible before that. Now IF I GET "THE PHONE CALL" I'll retract my statements but thats not likely to happen. I usually read a lot and very rarely comment so forgive me if I come across "rough".


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

lortay78 said:


> I'm not an expert in these matters, I claim to have no proof of the issue, and it is not my place to judge. However, life experience has taught me that greedy individuals usually ruin opportunities like this for others. I tether when i need it in a pinch. It's awesome to have the option without having to pay. I try to be considerate of others, and I pay for home internet. Not trying to flame, just adding my perspective.


Same here, I tether to my laptop for instance when I'm on vacation and can't find wifi. Only for a short amount of time. I'm not worried about VZW busting me for this. Then again I'm not powering my household internet from my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

It is true that VZW has taken very little action to counter tethering. And when they have, it has never been with personal contact (phone call, email or otherwise) as other carriers have done. Yet, let us be clear, "Unlimited" is the name of the plan, not the actual amount of data. Their ToS defines how much data is unlimited data, and the ToS does say data goes _to_ the phone, not _through_ the phone.

It's a personal decision. If it doesn't bother you to tether, then feel free to do it. If not, then don't. Simple as that. Now, unless someone has evidence to propose regarding VZWs actual policy, can we move on to other topics? I don't feel like the conversation ITT is still constructive...

All the best,

-HG


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If I had a dollar for every time a question on tethering became an all out war then I would have a new car









The best option is just not to ask them as it polarizes more than iOS versus Android.


----------

